# Super Moon in HDR



## Rick50 (Nov 14, 2016)

I caught some sky color.






[/url]


----------



## The Barbarian (Nov 14, 2016)

Wow.  the conventional wisdom is that a full moon is less interesting than a gibbous moon, because of the shadowing.    But this one pops out.   Details on the exposure?


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 15, 2016)

The Barbarian said:


> Wow.  the conventional wisdom is that a full moon is less interesting than a gibbous moon, because of the shadowing.    But this one pops out.   Details on the exposure?


Middle exposure was 1/60, F/8, ISO 100.
But what I like about HDR is it's a fast way to extract details in Photomatix. At least for me. I can do it with one exposure but  find it's faster so use Photomatix.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Nov 16, 2016)

I would have thought 1/60 would give blur on moon? Especially on a 3 shot -shot? 
Very nice colors though..


----------



## Didereaux (Nov 16, 2016)

NancyMoranG said:


> I would have thought 1/60 would give blur on moon? Especially on a 3 shot -shot?
> Very nice colors though..



Nancy, although the moon moves a teensy bit faster than the stars you can use the '500 rule' to avoid motion blur.  
"
500 Rule:  *500 Divided By the Focal Length of Your Lens = The Longest Exposure (in Seconds) Before Stars Start to “Trail”
*
so for 100mm about 5 secs is max.     On the super moon shot I just posted with the ferris wheel I used (I think @180mm about 1 sec)  so had about 2 sec fudge room.  Your only real problem usually is overexposure with the moon, and not motion blur.


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 16, 2016)

Didereaux said:


> NancyMoranG said:
> 
> 
> > I would have thought 1/60 would give blur on moon? Especially on a 3 shot -shot?
> ...


You're right about the exposure vs motion blur. The moon is pretty bright and so movement is not an issue.
I have modified the 500 rule to 300 for my applications as I find it just works better. But thats just me.

The one thing about the colors in this photo I failed to mention is that I shot it soon after moon rise while there was still lots of atmosphere between the camera and moon. This gets the colors. If you wait then you just get a black and white photo as the color is gone.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Nov 16, 2016)

Nice shot


----------

